# Probleme mit TV-wer kennt sich aus?



## sister_in_act (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Wir haben TV Empfang über SAT Schüssel, wenn wir  ihn haben...
Seit wir digital Reciever und TV haben muckt der Empfang bei der kleinsten Wetterstörung.
Bild, wenn überhaupt vorhanden , nur als Zerrbild.
Seit einigen Tagen haben wir zusätzlich keinen Empfang bestimmter Programme ( SAT1, Kabel usw)auch bei schönem Wetter.
Unser Mieter, der an der gleichen Schüssel hängt, bekommt diese Programme  über Österreich.
Alles was um die Schüssel wächst haben wir weit rundum abgeschnitten--es ändert nichts.

Hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegt und /oder was wir unternehmen könnten?

Gruß ulla


----------



## Dodi (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit TV-wer kennt sich aus?*

Hallo Ulla,

evtl. könnte es an Deinem "LNB" oder der Ausrichtung liegen - lies doch bitte mal hierzu dieses Thema.
Oder habt Ihr ein DECT-Telefon (evtl. neu)? Dazu habe ich dies gefunden.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## laolamia (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit TV-wer kennt sich aus?*

hallo!

hatte ich auch, meine schuessel war verbogen 
am besten einmessen lassen, eventuell groessere schuessel nehmen, kann auch ein falsches antennenkabel sein. (fehlende abschirmung, dan stoert telefon, mikrowelle u.ä.)
bei digital hast du halt nur 2 zustaende geht oder geht nicht, bei analog faellt das nicht immer auf.
was sagt denn das antennensignal am reciever?

gruss lao
ps.: ich hab mir ne neue shuessel im fachbetrieb gekauft, da war das einmessen mit dabei (kostete insgesamt 20€ mehr als im mediamarkt, dafuer musste ich nicht auf die leiter)


----------



## StefanBO (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit TV-wer kennt sich aus?*

Hallo Ulla,
bei gutem Wetter sind (waren) alle Programme gut zu empfangen?

Welche Sender genau sind problematischer als die anderen? Ich denke mal, es geht um die Sender über ASTRA 19,2 Grad Ost?

Vorher hattest du einen analogen Receiver? Keinerlei Probleme? Hat euer Mieter einen Digitalreceiver und ebenfalls Probleme bei Regen?

Grundsätzliche Infos schon mal hier!

Wie groß ist die Schüssel? Eventuell muss sie neu (besser) ausgerichtet werden. Was für Werte nennt dir dein Receiver denn für die Signalqualität?


----------



## koifischfan (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit TV-wer kennt sich aus?*

Wie heißt dein Receiver?
Wie ist die Signalstärke und -qualität?


----------



## sister_in_act (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit TV-wer kennt sich aus?*

vielen dank ihr lieben für die vielen tipps und anregungen zur problemfindung.

der *casus knacktus* war  :

im LNB war Feuchtigkeit 

wir hatten schon neues kabel liegen weil wir erst das vermuteten als ursache.nachdem es gestern gewittert hat und wahre sturzbäche vom himmel kamen war das bild dann nur noch  abstrakte kunst, ton wie gehackt, wenn vorhanden.

heute neues LNB und---siehe da--die TV welt ist uns wieder zugänglich

schönes wochenende 
lb grüße ulla


----------



## Dodi (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit TV-wer kennt sich aus?*

Na dann:

schönes Fernseh-Wochenende, liebe Ulla! 

Manchmal sind es doch ganz banale Dinge, die uns das Leben schwer machen können...


----------



## sister_in_act (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit TV-wer kennt sich aus?*

hallo Dodi

ich schau nicht viel TV.
aber  das was mich dann interessiert möcht ich schon gern sehen, vornehmlich am abend später. ( ZDF Doku, Phoenix, ZDF Neo zB) ;-)

grüßle ulla
und allen auch ein schönes wochenende


----------



## sister_in_act (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit TV-wer kennt sich aus?*

nochmal ich....

nachdem ich gestern groß getönt habe, daß das problem gelöst ist  muß ich feststellen, daß die programme der pro7 gruppe weiter *hacken*.
indessen bekomme ich alle diese programme  als SAT1 .at sowie SAT1 .ch problemlos.

ich gehe davon aus, daß die  eine andere frequenz benutzen...mal laienhaft gesagt.
offensichtlich liegt in diesem fall nicht das problem an unserer anlage....

es ist mir wurscht ob ich .at oder . ch sehe, mir ist nur nicht verständlich, wieso ich dieses problem erst seit kurzem habe.

rein interessehalber: woran könnte es liegen? ich würde es gern verstehn...

sonntäglicher gruß ulla


----------



## koifischfan (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit TV-wer kennt sich aus?*

Schalte dein DECT-Telefon aus und die Probleme dürften weg sein. Ich habe damals auch die Schweizer Sender gekuckt, es war nur die Werbung und die lokalen Fensters anders.

Lösung (hat jedenfalls bei mir geholfen): Nimm gutes Koaxkabel, das Schirmmaß sollte 100dB, besser noch 120 dB sein.
Bei installieren des F-Steckers achte darauf, das vom Schirm nicht nur einzelne Adern, sondern alle im Stecker ringsherum anliegen.


----------



## laolamia (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit TV-wer kennt sich aus?*

und beantworte die fragen nach schuessel und signal 
anderen reciever getestet?


----------



## sister_in_act (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit TV-wer kennt sich aus?*

@laomina

Die Schüssel selbst haben wir länger, das LNB ja vorgestern ausgetauscht.
Reciever haben wir zu dem TV gekauft und mein Mieter hat einen anderen und die gleichen Probleme. Unser Reciever ist ein : TITAN TX2100B
Ebenso wurde das Signal getestet und bei zB MTV volle Leistung gefunden und bei SAT 1 deutlich weniger.
Außer der Pro7 Gruppe bekommen wir alle Programme störungsfrei.

Wie gesagt: Es ist nur meine Neugier die Zusammenhänge zu verstehn warum wieso weshalb.
 @ Koifischfan:
Wir hatten bereits neues Kabel gekauft. Nach deinem Rat werden wir es umtauschen weil es nur 75 dB hat. Ds für die klasse Info
Schaden kann es nicht  das Kabel komplett auszutauschen.

lb grüße
ulla


----------



## laolamia (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit TV-wer kennt sich aus?*

hi!

ich denke die schuessel ist verzogen bzw nicht optimal ausgerichtet (welche groesse) je kleiner die schuessel je weniger reserve hast du.
wenn du das kabel so einfach austauschen kannst ist das sicherlich angebracht, ich denke aber das bringt nicht viel. richtig probleme wirst du bekommen wenn es schneit 
multischalter dazwischen, steck bzw. schraubverbindungen?
sturm die letzen tage gehabt?
neues lnb- eventuell andere daempfung? (baumarkt oder fachbetrieb?)
beim lnb austausch schuessel verdreht? einige cm koennen reichen, auch eine leiter angelehnt reicht eventuell schon aus.

wie gesagt, wenn es ne 60ziger ist wuerde ich ne groessere anbauen und einmessen...lassen 

gruss
ps.: heute verpasst du nichts, kommt nur mist


----------



## sister_in_act (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit TV-wer kennt sich aus?*

was mir noch unklar ist: welche bedeutung hat die skala am LNB?



> heute verpasst du nichts, kommt nur mist



ich hab auch anderes zu tun übrigens bin ich weniggucker* aber wenn mich was interessiert will ichs auch sehen können


gruß in eine  gute woche

ulla


----------



## laolamia (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit TV-wer kennt sich aus?*

was fuer ne skala?
was steht da drauf?


----------



## sister_in_act (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit TV-wer kennt sich aus?*

Gradzahlen

ich klettere aber nicht nochmal hoch für details


----------



## laolamia (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit TV-wer kennt sich aus?*

na die gradzahlen stehen eigentlich an der halterung, fuer eine grobe ausrichtung des winkels.
hat nichts mit dem lnb zu tun.

gruss
marco
ps.: kletter doch noch mal hoch


----------



## idefix--211 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit TV-wer kennt sich aus?*

Hallo,

die Gradzahlen am LNB sind für den Tilt wichtig, also wie man das LNB in der Halterung dreht. Für den normalen Astra 19,2 Ost muss das LNB mit Tilt von 0°, also senkrecht eingebaut werden (was man ja eingentlich automatisch macht).

Die Sat1-Gruppe liegt auf einer Frequenz, die relativ schwach ist im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Sendern, deshalb fällt sie bei nicht exakter Ausrichtung der Schüssel oder anderen Störungen als eine der ersten aus. Mit DECT-Telefon hat das aber seit ein paar Jahren nichts mehr zu tun, denn u.a. wegen dieser Probleme mit den Telefonfrequenzen hat SAT1/Pro7 damals die Frequenz gewechselt.

Ich würde die Schüssel nachjustieren, das ist Millimeterarbeit und auch ohne, dass man ander Schüssel was gemacht hat, kann sie sich im Laufe der Jahre verstellen.

Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------

